# Audio system failure



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I have had another very dissapointing experience with Nissan customer service.

Everything audio related on the car has failed. Music doesnt play, navigation woman isnt speaking to me any more and although the phone connects to the system, no sound comes out.

The car is a 2009 and out of the 3 year warranty (however still within 5, which I know some cars have), so I have been trying to get Nissan to give a good will geusture and fix the problem, but to no avail.

I have tried to explain that this is an item that should last the lifetime of the car and is not a 'wear and tear' item, and asked them if they think it reasonable that their systems should only last 4.5 years? They accept what i am saying but still say they will not contribute towards the cost of repair.

This lack of help may be because they wanted to know the service history of the car (why is this relevant?) to which I had to say 50% Nissan and 50% independent garages (Litchfields). This has not gone down well!

Head / brick wall 

Anyway looking at some of the other posts it could be the amp on the system, but not sure until a diagnosis is carried out (for which Nissan want £140!).

So the question is, can anyone tell me someone other than Nissan that can help diagnose and fix the issue?

As its a daily driving car it really has had an impact not having the audio, more than I thought.

All help appreciated.

Ben


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Just drag them through the courts if you feel they should contribute, very cheap and low risk for yourself


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ben, speak to Andy (as5606) on here, from R35Audio.com
He might be able to offer you a workaround that he's done for someone else.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Also I think Jurgen (JM-Imports) mentioned that they can fix them too now, worth contacting aswell.

On a side note, I think this is something Nissan should pull their finger out with


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Question why in the states all owners got a letter 2 years back stating in general that the audio head unit and dash warranty issues had meant they'd changed the warranty on these items from 3years/36,000 miles to 6 years/unlimited miles. With the letter they also gave a sticker to place in the warranty book or on the inside of the door so that if a problem occurred the dealer would honour it.

It's a joke, in the States they had an option to have the steering column ECU replaced free of charge and in Japan is was a full on recall.

In the UK we didn't and mine failed, ended up having to source replacement as a cost and Nissan UK unwilling to help or acknowledge the recalls of the known issue around the world. 3 months later I get a letter saying Nissan UK are doing recall and warranty on this part takes the piss.

I imagine at some point once everyone has had a failure and no longer needs warranty they'll issue something thats not helpful at all.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Any legal minds on here able to shed any light on this?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Eager to see how this plays out. I think we should all chime in and maybe get a petition or something? The guys in the states did the same with the BMW E46 M3 boot floor issue.

The unit costs around £4-5K!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I am not about to let this go so long as I have a good argument, so please keep the suggestions coming.

Its completely unreasonable that the unit should fail on any car let alone a higher value model such as ours. 

Is there any more info on the US situation as I could go back quoting that?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You could disconnect the battery for a while (an hour or so) and see if it reboots completely?

An alternative would be to park outside Nissan Customer Services and have a huge sign on the car, stating that they're not honouring an extended warranty granted in the US and Japan?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Just found this on the US Board, GTRLife


















6 years, extended warranty on the car AV unit. Mileage unlimited.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Letter before action clearly stating what you what Nissan or its agent to do, give them 14 to resolve to your satisfaction then follow the small claims fast track to recover any costs in fixing outside of Nissan
Make sure the letter states that Nissan and its agent will be responsible for costs and interest


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's get some momentum going with this, it fu**s me right off that they only cover non sat nav cars for the same problem. Clearly, they know there's a problems with them, they just don't want to stump up a replacement.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

That post above backs up my findings of 6 years unlimited mileage. Maybe you need to go outside of Nissan UK or request it's escalated further.

Don't understand how Nissan USA and Japan get these recalls but UK doesn't. (no idea how rest of EU deals with these issues)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ben15476 said:


> ... they wanted to know the service history of the car (why is this relevant?) to which I had to say 50% Nissan and 50% independent garages (Litchfields). This has not gone down well!


I'm not surprised that the were worried knowing that some Nissan chumps had 'serviced' the car previously :chuckle:



Johnny G said:


>


You'd be really p!ssed off if you'd just clocked one million miles and then your MFD malfunctioned!

Good luck getting this sorted OP. Will be interesting to see if Nissan to finally start treating their British & European customers the same way they treat their US equivalents - though, this may say as much about us as them tbh


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

They may be a fuse for the amp in the fuse box or on the amp it's self


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah Nissan seem to be back tracking in the uk regarding the av unit failing. Of course it's in the company's interest to try and save money but this seems a little dishonest as clearly they have acknowledged that there's a problem. They are getting away with it in the UK so why would they change their stance? How can we make them treat us on par with US & Japan?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I would think take the supplying dealer to the small claims court.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

thistle said:


> I would think take the supplying dealer to the small claims court.


What, like I detailed in post 11!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Could anyone on here with a legal background form some words for a letter? I am happy head this up starting with Nissan UK but just need some assistance with wording as its not my field.

I am also unclear how you would argue it through small claims as I am trying to get them to do it through good will.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

goRt said:


> What, like I detailed in post 11!


Sorry reading on a phone, agree with you.

My letter before action, albeit not with a Nissan dealer, was simply to complete the forms and send them to the other party before I intended sending them to the court. They paid up.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ben15476 said:


> Could anyone on here with a legal background form some words for a letter? I am happy head this up starting with Nissan UK but just need some assistance with wording as its not my field.
> 
> I am also unclear how you would argue it through small claims as I am trying to get them to do it through good will.


Post 11

The purpose is to get them off the pot in a reasonable timeframe, of they don't move them proceed, your risk is the cost of the filling.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks thistle that could work, but in my mind its a bit of an empty threat. They have fulfilled their legal obligation (in this country) giving the three year warranty. Legally I do not know what case I have.

Gaby at Nissan UK pointed me in the direction of Motor Codes who they are a member of. She said if they felt I have a case Nissan would conform with their decision. I havnt been in touch with them yet, and they do have a dispute resolution service, however I think they are really just there to check garages do what they should do by law, not gestures of good will.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes thats a £4.5k risk!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

3 year warranty may well not be the extent of their obligations under SOGA legislation which you could investigate.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ben15476 said:


> Yes thats a £4.5k risk!


Not if you're going to have to do it anyway


thistle said:


> 3 year warranty may well not be the extent of their obligations under SOGA legislation which you could investigate.


There you go, don't let the warrantee confuse their legal obligations.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes but if I were having to pay for it I wouldnt be going to Nissan, and I would hope that an independent would be a bit cheaper!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ben15476 said:


> Yes but if I were having to pay for it I wouldnt be going to Nissan, and I would hope that an independent would be a bit cheaper!


And that's the value of your claim - you've tried to mitigate the other party's costs


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, I see. But whats the 'claim'?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ben15476 said:


> Ok, I see. But whats the 'claim'?


LETTER BFORE ACTION
Sir (dealer and Nissan HQ),
I reported a fault with the AV on my MY09 GT-R on xxx at xxx location, the dealer acknowledge that fault, but declined to perfrom any further work without payment from myself.
My GT-R has always been serviced in line within Nissan's service schedule, either by a NHPC or appropriate 3rd party.
I attach documentary proof of Nissan USA's recall clearly demonstrating Nissan's acceptance of the fault I am experiencing.

I wish you to investigate and rectify the issue with my GT-R within 14 days, should you fail to do this then I will be forced to seek rectification by a third party. I estimate the cost of the to be ?4.5k?

At this point the dealer and Nissan UK will become jointly and severally liable for my costs. I shall revert to law for the recovery of all costs and interest following the small claims fast-track.

For the avoidance of doubt, in this matter, time remains of the essence.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Going the legal route won't effect you having it done as a 'gesture of good will' it'll push them in that direction to offer it.

When my gearbox was at fault I took the legal route and it was replaced as a 'gesture of goodwill'.

Basically it works like this there is 3 types of people:

1.) those with enough money that if something goes wrong they pay for a fix and Nissan laugh to the bank

2.) those that don't have enough money or resource to push the matter legally, get fobbed off and end up with issues whilst saving money to fix the issue and Nissan laugh to the bank.

3.) those that believe in principles and have the resource and time to take legal action, you never really hear of these people because Nissan fix with 'gesture of goodwill'.

See with my gearbox issue which was a long line of ****-ups from Nissan along with the fact part of the fault was known in other parts of the world they really had no leg to stand on. If I did go court, win the case then Nissan would then have to follow suit for everyone who had the same issue that I had therefore much better to offer gesture of goodwill so the next unsuspecting person can allow Nissan to laugh to the bank.

/end rant.

Something similar was done in my case to what goRt has put above where I mentioned costs of gearbox being around £16k and said I was willing to foot £1k for labour costs in fitting a new box and simply added 'without prejudice' at the bottom of my letter so should I have gone the legal route they couldn't use the fact I offered originally £1k towards the fix.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Going the legal route won't effect you having it done as a 'gesture of good will' it'll push them in that direction to offer it.
> 
> When my gearbox was at fault I took the legal route and it was replaced as a 'gesture of goodwill'.
> 
> ...


Very well put, it applies to all cases not just AV and not just GT-Rs



EAndy said:


> Something similar was done in my case to what goRt has put above where I mentioned costs of gearbox being around £16k and said I was willing to foot £1k for labour costs in fitting a new box and simply added 'without prejudice' at the bottom of my letter so should I have gone the legal route they couldn't use the fact I offered originally £1k towards the fix.


People need to be careful about 'without prejudice' as you rightly state your offer can't be used against you, but equally you can't use it to should how reasonable you were being.
The template I offered should not include without prejudice or the process can't start.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gort and EAndy thats good advice and makes it clearer to me. I think I will draft a letter gorts as template, and send it over to Nissan in response to their email I have just recieved (pasted below).

Why the 'vehicles age and mileage and incomplete Nissan service history' has anything to do with it, I do not know?

Dear Mr Britten

Case Reference Number: 1-332446672

Thank you for contacting us about your Nissan GTR. I am sorry to hear of the problems you have had.

I have carefully considered your request for us to help with the cost of the repair. After full investigation of your circumstances on this occasion, we will not be making a contribution. I am sorry to disappoint you.

It may help if I explain how we make our decisions about contributing to the cost. Its important to say that we are always happy to deal with any defect in manufacture within our warranty period of 3 years or 60,000 miles (whichever comes first). However, if a major repair is needed outside of the warranty period, we will consider each case individually. We take into account the age of the vehicle, its mileage, Nissan dealer service history all of which have a direct impact on the vehicles performance and we also look to help customers who have been loyal to Nissan.

Taking everything into account, this isnt a situation where we would be able to offer a gesture of goodwill because of your vehicles age and mileage and incomplete Nissan service history. However. If you do use one of our dealers for the repair I can confirm Nissan will provide a 12 months parts and labour warranty, and the work on your vehicle will be done by a fully trained Nissan technician, with the full support of our resources.

You may wish to refer to Motor Codes, the self-regulatory organisation for the motor industry. It is committed to maintaining high standards across new car sales, service and repair and vehicle warranties and we fully support their code of practice for new cars. Motor Codes is also approved by the Office of Fair Trading under the Consumer Codes Approvals Scheme.

They have a regulation and compliance unit which administers the code of practice for new cars together with servicing and repairs. Their services include a conciliation and low cost arbitration process for consumers, and should you wish to pursue that option, Nissan will abide by their judgement.

You may wish to contact them at:

Motor Codes Ltd

PO Box 44755

London

SW1X 7WU



Consumer advice line 0800 692 0825

Motor Codes: Car Service and Repair Garages | New Cars | Vehicle Warranty



Yours sincerely

Gaby Wayne 
Case Manager
Nissan Customer Services


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Is the Motor Code route worth exploring? Has anyone had dealings with them?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ben15476 said:


> Is the Motor Code route worth exploring? Has anyone had dealings with them?


Hi Ben,
I don't know this body so can't help there.
My own style would be to send an appropriate letter before action and go for it.
The none nhpc item is a red herring, you've followed the service schedule and can prove it, end of.

David


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

goRt said:


> Hi Ben,
> I don't know this body so can't help there.
> My own style would be to send an appropriate letter before action and go for it.
> The none nhpc item is a red herring, you've followed the service schedule and can prove it, end of.
> ...


Would this be the Block Exemption?


Block Exemption said:


> On 1 October 2003 European Regulations (1400/2002) fully came into effect in the UK which opened the way for independent retailers to compete directly with franchise dealers on car servicing and in particular preservation of manufacturer warranty rights for car ownership using independent servicing organisations.
> 
> The 'Block Exemption' laws prior to this date allowed car manufacturers/distributors to create networks of franchise selective and exclusive dealerships.
> 
> ...


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Would this be the Block Exemption?


Spot on


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds like Motor Code are really there to protect the industry like most self regulators?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

thistle said:


> Sounds like Motor Code are really there to protect the industry like most self regulators?


Yep and you get to pay for it's services, court's next to nothing


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

as said the other day ben they sorted mine prior to me purchasing the car but that's a non nav model and I was unaware that the 5 year warranty only covered non nav equipment.

interesting topic this as the way I see it is Nissan are basically admitting (in a roundabout way) that there is a prob with the nav models of clarion units otherwise surely they would have also been covered with the same warranty!!!

I would play on this fact if you pursue it through the small claims court as the item they are supplying clearly is not fit for purpose
good luck with it ben, don't give up and let the boogers get away with it
you will be a martyr for the cause lol

as said by others............service intervals ect and who you took the car to for such work has naff all to do with a non serviceable item, its just plainly ridiculous to even suggest that this would affect the head unit in any way


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Following this thread with interest..

Good luck Ben!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will be writing the letter tomorrow...Thanks for all the advice, I will keep you updated.
Good luck to myself!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok so with some help from goRT heres my first draft letter to Nissan. I will send it to Nissan head office (someone tell me if the address is correct or not), Nissan Romform and by email to their customer service team.

Should anyone have any suggestions or useful input please let me know. Thanks letter below:

Nissan Motor (Gb) Limited
Rivers Office Park
Denham Way,
Rickmansworth,
Hertfordshire,
WD3 9YS.

Glyn Hopkin
279-289 London Rd, 
Romford, 
Essex 
RM7 9NP

Nissan customer services (by email)
10.07.14
Dear Sirs 

My 2009 Nissan GTR registration number LS59 KFK, is experiencing a problem with its audio system, whereby the music system, satellite navigation and hands free phone features do not make a sound.

Upon researching this fault it is clear that this is a well known problem in both this country and the USA, and I understand that in the USA they have extended the standard warranty to 6 years with unlimited mileage.

I first reported this fault to you on 1st July 2014 to your NHPC in Romford, the advisor acknowledge the fault and confirmed that this had happened to other cars, but declined to perform any further work without payment from myself.

I was advised to contact Nissan UK customer services which I did to explain the problem. The service team again acknowledged the problem however was not prepared to contribute any money towards investigating and fixing the issue I have.

It is completely unreasonable that an audio system should fail on a car which is under 5 years old (with only 25,000 miles) as it is not a ***8216;wear and tear***8217; item, and completely unacceptable that Nissan do not show better customer service and fix the issue that many of their cars have both in this country and abroad.

Attached is documentary proof of Nissan USA's recall clearly demonstrating Nissan's acceptance of the fault I am experiencing.

My GT-R has always been serviced in line within Nissan's service schedule, either by a NHPC or appropriate 3rd parties and although you put great emphasis on what service history my car had, I do not see the relevance in this case.

I wish for you to investigate and rectify the issue with my GT-R as a gesture of good will, however should you fail to do this then I will be forced to seek rectification by a third party and I shall revert to law for the recovery of all costs and interest following the small claims fast-track.

For the avoidance of doubt, in this matter, time remains of the essence.

Please will you respond to this letter with 10 days letting me know what course of action you wish to take.



Yours faithfully


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, just needs to have a title "Letter before action" after the dear sir


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

think I would also have put .........................why is it that non nav models are covered with a five year warranty yet the nav models are not!
is it a case that you are inadvertently admitting there is an issue with this system therefore are not covering it with warranty?

or words to that effect


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers gort and Bob I will make those adjustments and let you know how I get on.

Missing my Top Gun soundtrack in the car!


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*hi fi*

this is very interesting Ben ...keep at it mate ,and keep us informed,this is the heart of the inside of the car and should never fail ......


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Exactly my point, you could buy a 50 quid stereo from Hafrauds and it would last longer!
Not acceptable


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ben15476 said:


> Cheers gort and Bob I will make those adjustments and let you know how I get on.
> 
> Missing my Top Gun soundtrack in the car!



Have you lost that loving feeling Ben 
Just remember I'm on the highway to the danger zone

Il give you a bell tomorrow fella, more bad news with my car and now the Tvr has broke down too, time to top myself lol

Anyway back to topic


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> Have you lost that loving feeling Ben
> Just remember I'm on the highway to the danger zone
> 
> Il give you a bell tomorrow fella, more bad news with my car and now the Tvr has broke down too, time to top myself lol
> ...


As nice as a tvr is don't they always break down lol


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah lovely car and an animal to drive but can't trust the thing to go anywhere and that's after a brand new engine lol, fire springs to mind :flame:

Anyway enough of that 
Got a revised letter yet Ben?


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

How about I swap my 300zx for your Cerbera and take the problems away for you?

Letter adjusted and ready to go today.

Regarding the sat nav / non sat nav point. I was told (be Nissan I admit so could be Bo*%ocks) that the 5 year warranty was an optional extension that dealers gave when selling the car. I am happy to put this in but dont want to give them ammo to come back to me if I am wrong.

Anyone shed any light on this point?


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thread update!
After sending the letter off to Nissan head office, the HPC in Romform and Nissan customer service, today I have had this reply.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

well that is a big fat "F*** you!" from Nissan there....


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Surely the fact that I keep buying bloody nissan's make me F%%king loyal!!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's time to take it to the next step then? Action?

Or, park it out front of Nissan like this guy did with his Landy









Or this geezer with his Porker?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Manufacture warranty is say 12 months or whatever but doesn't the sale of goods act cover you for 5 years in Scotland and 6 years in England if an item is not fit for purpose?

The fact it's not working I would say it's not fit for purpose and has broke within an unreasonable timescale. 

Still think you have a good few avenues left open. Your letter is virtually word for word what I had for my gear box, along with the next 2 that followed.

Eventually though I got my box all £16,000 of it from Japan to Netherlands to Middlehurst. 

But it did take me around 30 hours on the phones, 12 weeks of chasing, 10+ letters, 50+ e-mails and then the final solicitors letter before they 'gesture of goodwill'.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yes I would not give in ben
as said the item is not actually fit for purpose, especially if you can prove by others on here that have suffered a similar fate with their units (I for one will provide proof of my failiure) all this 'loyal to Nissan dealership' is a load of bull

I would still pursue or at least get some advice from citizens advice bureau then without messing just take court action against them after notifying them of your intentions and giving them the standard respond time


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Out of interest, have you tried asking Litchfield what they would charge to fix it?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm still failing to see what the servicing has to do with an audio component failure? The simple matter is that the unit was not fit for purpose, has known faults, and is therefore clearly eligible for a claim.

Does anyone have the part numbers for the US and UK parts, out of interest?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

What makes me laugh is they said they won't offer any contribution as a gesture of goodwill because your not loyal to Nissan. You didn't take your car there for servicing and pay the astronomical prices for what I've experienced incompetent technicians at some dealerships.

But then even if you had done so they mention they'd only 'consider' helping out anyway.

Best bit for me is:

"We have identified a problem in the UK and a certain range of GT-Rs have been subject to warranty extension, however yours is not one"

^^^^ :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Yes Nissan! clearly this chap hasn't got a problem nor the endless others that are breaking. It's okay Ben! Nissan have no reassured you that there is nothing wrong with your system so you can move on from this :chuckle:


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Out of interest, have you tried asking Litchfield what they would charge to fix it?


No not yet, but will be my next step


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

If it makes you feel better on the other thread the link shows that the MFD unit is around £440 and takes 40 minutes to change. But I think thats for the Japanese version.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Consumer protection laws > Nissan "goodwill"

You will probably need to take actual action to demonstrate that, but as per earlier advice in the thread it need not cost you much. Will be interesting to see if they let it get to court.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

EAndy said:


> If it makes you feel better on the other thread the link shows that the MFD unit is around £440 and takes 40 minutes to change. But I think thats for the Japanese version.


It may be worth contacting the main UK Clarion repair and service centre, tel 01285861861


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

My next letter will be in response to theirs, advising of the action I am taking, i.e.
Get it fixed
Invoice Nissan
Seek the money through small claims


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Barry.
Does anyone know any other specialists with the knowledge to fix or who have carried out the repair before (prefferably in the South East)?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

EAndy said:


> If it makes you feel better on the other thread the link shows that the MFD unit is around £440 and takes 40 minutes to change. But I think thats for the Japanese version.


Yeah, it is a Japanese version but I don't know if Clarion can do a software flash on it to make it UK spec? May be worth the question ...

Ben, I was speaking to John @ Middlehurst about MFD problems the other day and I would suggest that you give him a call ...


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Yeah, it is a Japanese version but I don't know if Clarion can do a software flash on it to make it UK spec? May be worth the question ...
> 
> Ben, I was speaking to John @ Middlehurst about MFD problems the other day and I would suggest that you give him a call ...


Come on, spill the beans, what did he say?...............

Satan


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Satan said:


> Come on, spill the beans, what did he say?...............
> 
> Satan


Just that the cost of a replacement unit was a lot cheaper (at least for a non-nav model) than what other NHPCs seem to have suggested :thumbsup:

May not help the OP in this case as it's a matter of principle (& a nav car) but still interesting to know.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> Just that the cost of a replacement unit was a lot cheaper (at least for a non-nav model) than what other NHPCs seem to have suggested :thumbsup:
> 
> May not help the OP in this case as it's a matter of principle (& a nav car) but still interesting to know.


Could you install a non nav unit into a nav car? Obviously you would lose the nav function but you can just buy a tom tom! Might be a fairly cheap solution?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Just that the cost of a replacement unit was a lot cheaper (at least for a non-nav model) than what other NHPCs seem to have suggested :thumbsup:
> 
> May not help the OP in this case as it's a matter of principle (& a nav car) but still interesting to know.


There must be a specialist electronics repair company out there that can identify the common failing part and after that it's a simple repair.

I bet it's some 2 pence piece of sh1t component that gives up same as the dash lighting, just need to find the right outfit to identify and fix it.

Really pisses me off that in general the majority of these cars don't do mega milage and the Audio fails.

My Bora has done 160K miles and I would never even consider thinking of anything failing on the Audio system after 12 years of daily hard use, Nissan really need to sort their sh1t out and be ashamed of the piss poor thing. Fuming. 

Satan


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys, We can get exchange units from Clarion at reasonable cost. If you want to give me a ring on 01744 26681 I can get a price for you as it depends on the unit part number.

John


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Hi guys, We can get exchange units from Clarion at reasonable cost. If you want to give me a ring on 01744 26681 I can get a price for you as it depends on the unit part number.
> 
> John


:thumbsup: worth knowing.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Hi guys, We can get exchange units from Clarion at reasonable cost. If you want to give me a ring on 01744 26681 I can get a price for you as it depends on the unit part number.
> 
> John


Would you be interested in giving a 'geusture of goodwill' to try and save the Nissan rep? I will give you a call. Ben


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Could you install a non nav unit into a nav car? Obviously you would lose the nav function but you can just buy a tom tom! Might be a fairly cheap solution?


If I was going to do that, then I'd consider an iPad in it's place.

And John @ Middlehurst, great gesture. Good man.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Johnny G said:


> If I was going to do that, then I'd consider an iPad in it's place.
> 
> And John @ Middlehurst, great gesture. Good man.


If and when it comes to that, I'll probably Go down the Miracast route if they get. it really slick. Or something with a digital out and dab.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Ben,

Give me a ring and I can advise you. Regarding the "gesture of goodwill" its not me (or any other NHPC) that make the call on that, I have to speak to Nissan customer services and make a request. They then ask about service history, where the vehicle was purchased, previous Nissan ownership etc. They then make a decision based on that.

John


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Give me a ring and I can advise you. Regarding the "gesture of goodwill" its not me (or any other NHPC) that make the call on that, I have to speak to Nissan customer services and make a request. They then ask about service history, where the vehicle was purchased, previous Nissan ownership etc. They then make a decision based on that.
> 
> John


That request has already been made and declined, what option would you suggest he takes now?


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

If Ben contacts me i will do my best to assist however goodwill assistance is not decided at dealership level unfortunatley.

John


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I am shortly going to be offering another option to the repair or replacement of these failed AV units and that is an "on the drive" upgrade to a new head unit. I've been working on the development of a solution for cars with faulty AV units (no sound) for a couple of months. The tricky part of this is that the old AV unit still needs to be kept in place and can't be removed. It's still linked to your MFD screen and removal will mean that screen won't work. With it being a large double din unit, getting it re-located and plugged in whilst putting a new head unit in place wasn't easy.

I've now developed a PnP lead which will take the time required for me to fit this to just a single day. I can fit this without needing access to the Bose amp or taking the seat out etc. it won't be self fit as its still a big job but I will be offering an on-site service. Of course, owners may want this kit installed on their cars even without a failed AV unit 

Works with the existing Bose amp (or non Bose) and of course, as most of the failed cars are non-nav, it will add new features like Bluetooth streaming, USB ports and App support (Streaming services like Spotify). Also adds Bluetooth Phone, remote control, Digital time alignment, 16 band Graphic Equaliser etc etc. I'm going to be using Pioneers reference unit which is superior in sound quality too (DEH-80PRS - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA).

Here is an image of what a head unit looks like fitted. This is one I did for a customer last month where it was wired into a new amp and bit ten processor. It was an Alpine head unit that he supplied but I will be doing this with a Pioneer DEH-80PRS. Last night I finalised my tests by fitting the PnP lead to a Bose amp equipped car and it sounded fantastic . All speakers worked including the centre, rears and sub.

I'll be putting up a separate post shortly once I've got my offer ready :thumbsup:


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had almost the same response from the directors office for a headlight and paint, Nissan have really disappointed me ! how much more loyal do they want us to be after dropping this much money on the car in the 1st place!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

R35Audio said:


> I am shortly going to be offering another option to the repair or replacement of these failed AV units and that is an "on the drive" upgrade to a new head unit. I've been working on the development of a solution for cars with faulty AV units (no sound) for a couple of months. The tricky part of this is that the old AV unit still needs to be kept in place and can't be removed. It's still linked to your MFD screen and removal will mean that screen won't work. With it being a large double din unit, getting it re-located and plugged in whilst putting a new head unit in place wasn't easy.
> 
> I've now developed a PnP lead which will take the time required for me to fit this to just a single day. I can fit this without needing access to the Bose amp or taking the seat out etc. it won't be self fit as its still a big job but I will be offering an on-site service. Of course, owners may want this kit installed on their cars even without a failed AV unit
> 
> ...


Very interested in this. I've got a Focal Dual Monitor amp and 2 ways but the source lets the system down. Would love to upgrade it. 

Will wait for your new thread for questions.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am obviously interested in this, but would like a budget cost. Just ballpark at this stage will do as am considering other options.


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

*MFD*

Mine failed back in February this year one month before the 5 year warranty ran out and got it replaced FOC but while checking many threads I came across a post in USA where Nissan wouldn't replace and the owner removed the unit and got a new part from a clarion distributor for $500


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

ben15476 said:


> I am obviously interested in this, but would like a budget cost. Just ballpark at this stage will do as am considering other options.


I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

misters3 said:


> Very interested in this. I've got a Focal Dual Monitor amp and 2 ways but the source lets the system down. Would love to upgrade it.
> 
> Will wait for your new thread for questions.


No problem. Just tying up a couple of loose ends and I'll post up a thread.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty sure Litchfield can sort out repairs on standard units. Also if they can't I may know of another outfit who can.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Also interested in the outcome of this & any after market solutions. 

The audio on my 59 satnav unit has died! Usual story from Nissan...asked for service history & then refused to help because it had been serviced elsewhere.


----------

